

Ask HN: What are you reading? - classicsnoot

Third Edition of the HN Book Club. Past recommends: Where I Belong <i>by Alan Doyle</i>. Patterns of Enterprise Application Archetecture <i>by Martin Fowler</i>. Planning: Clean Code <i>by Robert Martin. A Game of Thrones </i>by George R.R. Martin<i>. Just Mercy </i>by Bryan Stephenson<i>. Reinventing Fire </i>by Amory Lovin<i>. Short Stories </i>(Kafka)<i>. </i>Dover&#x27;s* Abstract Algebra Paberback. <i>Cambridge&#x27;s</i> Demosthenes Selected Private Speeches. Getting More <i>by Stuart Diamond</i>. Classic Myths to Read Aloud <i>by William Russell</i>. The Power of Positive Dog Training <i>by Pat Miller</i>. Daily Rituals: How Artists Work <i>by ???</i>. Cryptonomicon <i>by Neil Stephenson</i>. Markets, Not Capitalism <i>by Various Authors</i>. The Known World <i>by Edward P. Jones</i>. The Dog Stars <i>by Peter Heller</i>. River of Gods <i>by Ian MacDonald</i>. Delivered From Distraction <i>by Edward Hallowell</i>. Eye Mind: The Saga of Roky Erickson and the 13th Floor Elevators, the Pioneers of Psychodelic Sound <i>by ???</i>. Elantris <i>by Brandon Sanderson</i>. Assassin&#x27;s Apprentice <i>by Robin Hobb</i>. Shadow Chaser <i>by Alexey Pehov</i>. Masters of Doom <i>by ???</i>. An Unquiet Mind <i>by Kay Redfield Jameson</i>.
======
EnderMB
Algorithms by Robert Sedgewick and Kevin Wayne

I have a degree in Computer Science, but my weak spot is without a shadow of
doubt Data Structures and Algorithms.

I'd consider myself a good developer, but I've been interested in programming
problem exercises for a while now, and I'd love to give myself the grounding
to be able to jump onto a site like TopCoder and be able to implement these
problems without significant research and time. Within the year, I'm hoping to
be finish this book and read through CSLR, and (finally) put this weak spot to
rest.

------
JSeymourATL
The Power Broker: Robert Moses And the Fall of New York - originally published
in 1975, this fascinating true story still holds up.
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1111.The_Power_Broker](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1111.The_Power_Broker)

------
koberstein
Eye Mind: The Saga of Roky Erickson and the 13th Floor Elevators, The Pioneers
of Psychedelic Sound

If you are unfamiliar with Roky, you should check out this documentary -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVFLqzJB6qw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVFLqzJB6qw)

His is an incredible story.

------
cafard
_Rates of Exchange_ by Malcolm Bradbury, _The Aeneid_ , on and off _The
Cultural History of Modernity_ by Egon Friedell, but clearly need to read up
on modern Javascript.

------
um304
Just finished "How to win friends and influence people?". A friend recommended
"Crossing the Chasm" so will be picking it next.

------
chatmasta
Flash Boys by Michael Lewis

Good story at the intersection of tech and finance.

------
andersthue
The one skill / the letting go book by Leo Babauta. Traction by Gabriel
Weinberg and Justin Mares.

------
aurora72
Smalltalk best practice patterns by Kent Beck

------
graghav
Zero to One by Peter Thiel.

------
jmc734
The Magic Mountain by Thomas Mann

